# Is 2 acres enough?



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

I currently have my 2 horses boarded on an 80 acre horse farm. They've been there for over 10 years now and well taken care of with all the riding amenities you could want.

However, I want my horses closer: in case they need special care, boarding is really, really difficult - let alone not being able to bond as well with your horse.

I am considering moving closer to the property. I have found 2 acres of land only 5 miles from the boarding area. However, I am allowed to have horses on the property. I don't want to start a "mud" farm if you know what I mean. So my question is: Has anyone in this forum successfully built a nice-looking barn and pasture out of two acres? (I'm talking ONLY two horses and small home and barn).

Thanks...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

May I suggest getting the book Horsekeeping on a Small Acreage by Cherry Hill. It's considered a classic and it contains everything you need to know for setting up your own property.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

It's possible, but it's 1.) expensive and 2.) labor intensive. 

I would strongly suggest looking for larger acreage.


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, I will ! I've seen some people do it, but I want to be fair to both myself and the horse. If anything, at least I'd be only four miles from the facility instead of 24 if we buy it !


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

I know, I would if we could, trust me!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well if you manage the space well it would be ok.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You don't say which region of the country you're in, or even what country, and that influences the decison and the advice you'll receive. 

I'm in the SE US, and in order to keep horses on such a small acreage, along with building a house, keep the following in mind:

- you don't have enough land for a paddock and a ring; you'll have to choose one or the other. Consider where you're going to ride; if you don't already have a van or truck and trailer, you'll need one.
- you will be feeding hay, 2/3 a bale per horse per day, year round, no exception, as you'll have no forage.
- you will have to turn your horses out for very limited periods, no more than 8 hrs. per day, to keep from turning it in to "mud farm." This translates to considerable bedding expense.
- even with limited turnout, you will have to pick or sweep the paddock for manure on a very regular basis.
- you will need to either compost the manure or pay to have it hauled away.
- if the area your lot is in does not have public sewer, you will need to plan on a septic tank and drain field. The area needed for your drain field needs to be separate from/subtracted from the area for house, barn and paddock. 
- you will need very, very good fencing. Horses on larger acreage with good forage can get by with less rigorous fencing; horses on smaller acreage have a greater tendency to get bored/hungry and are more likely to challenge fence.
- you will most likely need to purchase a small tractor for mowing, dragging the paddock, hauling the manure, etc.

I am very, very sympathetic to the desire to have horses at home, under your own care. However, I do want to caution you, keeping horses on two acres might be considerably more expensive than boarding them on 80.


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much... You are SO right about much of this and thank you for pointing out the cost factors "hidden" in such a small property. Where I board is extremely reasonable and such a nice farm, it might be best afterall. Susan.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you for being receptive to advice that probably wasn't what you wanted to hear. 

Hope you continue to post and explore the forum!

And really hoping you happen upon a larger property!


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

*We bought the two acres*

Well we purchased the two acres! We tried for the larger parcel of 6, but the owners wouldn't come down enough on their asking price.

After consideration, I will still be putting up amenities for my horses to "visit" or stay-over at our property, esp. when I take my w/end trail rides. But I have chose that for most of the time, to continue to have them boarded at the stables which is only four miles away. Either way, it gives me the opportunity to keep them on hand at intervals during summer months or in case Lane (my horse in my profile photo) needs TLC. My board is only $250.00 per month and well worth it I suppose. 

Is this a crazy notion or what? Has anyone else done this?
If so pls. share!!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My sister-in-law lives on 2 1/2 acres that has 2 houses, multiple 12x12 sheds (6 I think?), a large lean-to shelter (about 10x40, used only for storage) and a small barn that consists of two 12x12 stalls and a teeny feed room in between.

The setup is great for 2 horses. The houses are at the very front of the property, the lean-to for storage is in the rear and next to it is the barn. She has 3 pastures and the barn is connected to two very large runs. 

In order to have some grazing, the arena is unfenced and in the middle of the largest pasture. In the Spring, everything turns into a muddy, sloppy, yucky mess, so no riding or turnout for the most part to keep from destroying everything, but other than that, it works out. 

She feeds the horses year round, there is grazing but not enough to count as "food" for the most part, except a month, maybe two when the grass goes nuts and she can cut everyone back to half the normal hay ration. 

She spreads the manure daily over the pastures. Just fills a wheelbarrow, then dumps it in a spot and spreads it around with the fork. 

It works for her, not ideal IMO as in Spring my horse was literally standing up to her knees in mud and I was up to my waist practically. It's insanely dry here other than the first bit of Spring when all the snow melts or spreading manure wouldn't work as it would attract flies. I decided to move my horse elsewhere.


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

I know a good many people who have two acres of good pasture, with a little barn and house attached. They keep their horses at a competition facility but bring their horses home for breaks and rests etc or if they get hurt and need constant care. It works out very well for them. That way the horses get a 'work and show' barn and a 'vacation home' sort of thing.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

be patient said:


> After consideration, I will still be putting up amenities for my horses to "visit" or stay-over at our property, esp. when I take my w/end trail rides. But I have chose that for most of the time, to continue to have them boarded at the stables which is only four miles away. Either way, it gives me the opportunity to keep them on hand at intervals during summer months or in case Lane (my horse in my profile photo) needs TLC. My board is only $250.00 per month and well worth it I suppose.
> 
> Is this a crazy notion or what? Has anyone else done this?
> If so pls. share!!!


Those are my future plans. Just to have enough land where I can bring my guy home if he ever becomes a pasture ornament or needs an injury layup. I'd probably do it part time too and board during the off season to get both a break and the use of indoor riding facilities. I like your plans a lot. Especially in a situation like yours where your boarding barn is so affordable and only 4 miles down the road. Definitely get that book, "horsekeeping on small acreage". It's got some great ideas. Congrats on you new land!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

be patient said:


> Well we purchased the two acres! We tried for the larger parcel of 6, but the owners wouldn't come down enough on their asking price.
> 
> After consideration, I will still be putting up amenities for my horses to "visit" or stay-over at our property, esp. when I take my w/end trail rides. But I have chose that for most of the time, to continue to have them boarded at the stables which is only four miles away. Either way, it gives me the opportunity to keep them on hand at intervals during summer months or in case Lane (my horse in my profile photo) needs TLC. My board is only $250.00 per month and well worth it I suppose.
> 
> ...


I think this is an awesome idea! By doing this, you'd save your property and keep it from turning into a mud bowl, but you'd have the option to have your horses at home at any time. What a great compromise!


----------



## SarahSunshine (Aug 24, 2011)

I live on two 2 acres with 2 horses and a 3 stall barn, and a round pen. We have it divided into 3 pastures. Its not a mud farm at all.
At one time we had 5 horses on it, but one came back and forth from a boarding barn. It worked out really well because 4 out the 5 were either retired or trail horses so every other day we would just trade out who was on pasture. And if we wanted to give the pasture a rest we would put the 2 trail horses in the round pen, and the retired ones in the stalls, and the show on either in the extra stall or at the boarding barn.


----------

